# Coyotes & Dogs



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Am I the only one who worries about coyotes attacking my hunting dog?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

no you are not. my dog has fought with 2 in over the last 2 years and has had no problem 1 on 1. but when i am out hunting with him i do think about him running into a pack. i have started running him with a small cow bell on his collar i have heard that will scare off coyotes. the 2 that he has fought with were both in my yard.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i get worried about them goin outside @ nite


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I lost one of my beagle pups to a coyote. bells dont work. i think its more of a dinner bell


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Coyotes are tough to hunt as they are smart canines, but we really need to shoot a lot of them. The problem i see is that there are very few coyote hunters and we need more. Even if we miss they will start to fear man.

Our club is sponsoring a coyote hunting seminar and hunt next March and I'll try to keep you up to date if you live close enough to attend. We're still working out the details, but we have gotten a top coyote hunter to present the seminar. I think the seminar will cost $10, but not sure at this point. We just want to cover the cost of the presenter.


----------



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah we have a a pack of Coyotes that run behind our house. WIfe has noticed one of our dogs was acting like it was scared in the last couple of weeks. We believe its the coyotes messing with him at night. This dog is usually a very aggressive dog. We lost our English Mastiff recently so I think that one dog outside by himself they are getting braver and coming up close to the house.....Looking to get another Mastiff or Akita soon.........


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i hear the coyotes nightly in my neighborhood. and when i take the dog out for his morning run he gets crazy and runs around the yard growling.i have a neighbor who sits and looks out her back window for hours at a time. she has a 3 acre back yard and her house is up a little grade so she has a good view and she calls me whenever she see's one.and i get a call at least once a week.i have been shooting the bow and getting ready for a good backyard deer season hopefully a coyote too.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Star1pup said:


> Coyotes are tough to hunt as they are smart canines, but we really need to shoot a lot of them. The problem i see is that there are very few coyote hunters and we need more. Even if we miss they will start to fear man.
> 
> Our club is sponsoring a coyote hunting seminar and hunt next March and I'll try to keep you up to date if you live close enough to attend. We're still working out the details, but we have gotten a top coyote hunter to present the seminar. I think the seminar will cost $10, but not sure at this point. We just want to cover the cost of the presenter.


You could not be more right. Keep us up to date on the seminar. 

Yotes are pretty easy once you figure out the first 2-3 the rest come the same way with minor and minimal variations to the calling technique. I called them in with a cell phone once. check out http://www.varmintal.com Very good info and some useful sound bites as well.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i think it would depend on what kind of dog you have, beagles yes. a decent sized bird dog or two no. i worry when i go to mI or wisc and have to worry about wolves. i live in the city, cincinnai surburbs and the coyotes are thick here. saw one in my back yard a couple of months ago and let my 2 dogs out on him, havn't seen him since.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

A friend has a Lab and it was attacked at night by a pack of coyotes while inside a 6' fenced pen. I just built a 12x7 pen with 6' chain link and stretched heavy chicken wire over the top for my 2 Beagles. It has a gravel floor which makes it easy to clean up the poop!


----------

